# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Cистема платной сигнализации марки HOSTCALL

## Мильва

Компании ООО «Энсбертех» предлагает купить систему платной сигнализации марки HOSTCALL, которая предназначена для вызова, информирования и поиска медицинского персонала.

Подробнее узнать об оборудовании вы можете на нашем официальном [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

